# Very tender stomach 2 weeks after birth



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Oink/Emily Caitlin  

Not sure if this is linked to the birth or not - I'm now 2 weeks post birth and since yesterday have a very tender tummy all the way round the sides to my waist and at the front down to my navel.  I'm getting occasional sharp pains, kind of like tummy cramps when you have a stomach ache, not periody.  It's really really tender to the touch, especially on my left side and round to my waist on the left and if I bend or move it really hurts.  It's worst when I lie on my back or lean forwards, sitting up straight not quite so bad but still constantly painful.

I'm wondering if it could be everything shifting back down again into place?  
Or it could be it's just really bad wind but my stomach doesn't feel hard, it's very soft.
I've just taken some gaviscon to see if that helps but if it doesn't I'm a bit worried....  
Any idea? I never had this after my first pregnancy. 


Thanks
Claire x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you need to see your GP hun, that doesn't sound right

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hiya
thanks.  sounds awful of me    but I haven't been to the GP yet, as I had a hospital appointment about my ankle today, my GP surgery only do bookings at 8.30am on the day and it's so complicated to get me and Sadie taken to the docs by a willing helper, and Matthew looked after, let alone get an appointment at a time that didn't mean missing my hospital appointment  

I was worried it might be a sign of infection or something related to pregnancy,  but I'm now pretty sure it was stomach related as lots of gaviscon seems to have helped, feel much better today, though still a bit tender, the shooting pains have stopped - but got worse when I ate, so I held off the food for a bit and drank lots of fennel tea.  

If it doesn't get any better I'll attempt to persuade my GP's surgery to give me an appointment at a convenient time  

thanks Oink honey you are a star as ever  

Claire x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll let you off as long as you promise to see your GP if you have any other problems  

Sadie is beautiful hun, you must be so proud of your babies!!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Claire

Just butting in here...but surely your GP would come out to see you??

If you need to see a GP, given whats going on with your foot etc I would push for a home visit  

Jxxxxx


----------

